# Teenie Thriller Filme? Grusel?



## xhitcher1 (18. April 2015)

Hallo wir suchen ein Paar Teenie Horror Filme über Jugendliche und eine Insel, oder ein Schloss in dem Gruselige Dinge geschehen oder Unerklärliche Morde etc oder ein Stalker unterwegs ist.
Auf einem Campus oder einer Insel mit vielen Jugendlichen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. April 2015)

Sowas z.B.?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0p1t-dC7Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trifft eher auf deinen letzten Satz zu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2015)

Zwar nicht ganz passend aber vielleicht doch interessant, Boot Camp?


----------

